

Ask HN: What is your RSS reader? - bemmu

I'm nearly satisfied with Google Reader, but it bothers me that if a lot of stuff starts piling up, I don't know where to start reading it, so mostly HN ends up being my source of things to read.<p>Is there some kind of RSS reader that would be clever enough to say "I see you have 5000 unread items, here's the 10 items you should read first according to common opinion / freshness / some magic goodness score".
======
nfnaaron
HN is my RSS reader.

I don't have time to check all the feeds that have potentially interesting
(for me) content, and then browse each feed for actually interesting articles.

There is no way I can discover any significant portion of new interesting
feeds, and following a large number of feeds in a reader would make that even
worse.

As I told a friend recently, I don't follow blogs anymore, I read HN and let
other interesting people lead me to interesting content. The HN comments for
articles are always much more useful than the articles' local comments.

That said, I do use the Brief reader, a Firefox plugin. If I find something
extra interesting on HN, I will add it to Brief and follow it for awhile.
Almost nothing is spongeworthy enough to stay in Brief more than a month or
two.

In Brief I currently have: \- HN (sometimes I read it there, sometimes
directly) \- one local news feed \- the feed for the Denver Post obituaries
(they write interesting stories) \- a feed from CrossFit \- about five feeds
of steadily diminishing spongeworthiness

------
hellotoby
Perhaps something like <http://feedafever.com/> is what you are looking for.
From the site:

 _While It’s Hot Fever reads your feeds and picks out the most frequently
talked about links from a customizable time period. Unlike traditional
aggregators, Fever works better the more feeds you follow._

------
unalone
I taught myself to stop worrying about the news and gave up RSS entirely.

------
noodle
google reader. when things pile up from me being gone for a bit, i tend to
just take the huge content pushers and mark them all as read. makes things
much easier.

~~~
Travis
same here. I organize tags by priority as well, so that gives me some meta
groupings with which to judiciously apply the Mark All As Read action to.

------
Gmo
I use gregarius, hosted on my own domain

